# JApplet läuft zwar korrekt, bleibt aber unsichtbar



## Hollebolle (23. Okt 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein JApplet programmiert, dass (fast) einwandfrei funktioniert. Beim Laden erscheint zumeist jedoch das Java Logo (von Java 1.6.0_02) und bleibt bis zum Schluss sichtbar. Das eigentliche Frame wird erst nach Beendigung aller Funktionaufrufe sichtbar. Ich möchte aber, dass das Frame mit den Statusmeldungen und Fortschrittsbalken sofort sichtbar ist und nicht erst am Schluss.

Manchmal funktioniert es, jedoch bleibt häufig das Java-Logo im Vordergrund. Warum?

(Windows 2000 mit JRE 1.6.0_02)


```
...
public class dicomApplet extends JApplet{
	
	private String ... // Variablendeklaration
	
	
    public void init(){																
		
		// get Parameters
		...
				
		
		//**************************************************************		
		this.setLayout(new GridLayout(2,1));		
		p1 = new JPanel();
		p2 = new JPanel();
		p1.setLayout(new GridLayout(3,1));		
		p2.setLayout(new GridLayout(1,1));
		
		
		messages = new JTextArea("blabla\n");	
		messages.setSize(790,190);				
		messages.append("----------------------------------------------------------------------------------\n");
		scroll = new JScrollPane();  
		scroll.setSize(800,200);
                scroll.setViewportView(messages);        
		p2.add(scroll);		
		messages.setBackground(Color.DARK_GRAY);
		messages.setForeground(Color.orange);
		messages.setFont(messageFont);
		
		
		this.add(p1);
		this.add(p2);
				
		this.setVisible(true);		
				
		
		// calling some functions
                ...
				
		
    }
...
```

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hollebolle (7. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ich das Applet nicht sofort _arbeiten lasse_, sondern einen Button einbaue, der zunächst gedrückt werden muss, dann geht es.


----------



## The_S (7. Nov 2007)

Du musst die extra Funktionen auch in einen extra Thread auslagern.


----------



## Hollebolle (7. Nov 2007)

Ja, das stimmt. Der Button erzeugt eine neue Klasse (Subklasse von Thread), die dann sämtliche Funktionsaufrufe übernimmt. So läuft es.

Danke und Grüße


----------

